# Planting Arborvitae Green Giant



## memetic (May 28, 2008)

I know the minimum recommended spacing is 5 feet, but has anyone tried planting at 4 foot centers (or anything under 5)? Will these Green Giants choke each other at this proximity?

The reason I ask is that the tree seems to have a very pronounced ^ shape towards the top. I am interested in finding a way to keep the thick green wall effect up as high as possible. If I can keep the wall effect up to at least 20-30 feet that would be ideal, but probably unlikely (I know most say they grow 30-50, so I am hoping to get at least 15-20 of thick wall). 

Thanks


----------



## Brush Hog (May 28, 2008)

Just make sure to spray them with deer repellent. Same as cotton candy to a five year old for deer. I don't see why a foot would make a difference. Last time I knew they grew bigger than five feet wide at bottom. Most people plant them for a natural privacy fence any way.


----------



## memetic (May 28, 2008)

Brush Hog said:


> Just make sure to spray them with deer repellent. Same as cotton candy to a five year old for deer. I don't see why a foot would make a difference. Last time I knew they grew bigger than five feet wide at bottom. Most people plant them for a natural privacy fence any way.



As far as I know, deer won't touch these things. Doesn't matter anyway because these are in an area with no deer. 

It is definitely for a privacy fence. The neighbor is building a porch on top of his second floor (we are on the water) and we don't want them looking down at us skinny dipping in the pool etc. 

I will plant them at 4 OC if I know the trees will be ok (i think the spread is up to 12 foot normally, they say 5 OC for quick fence). Like I said, I want the wall to go as high as possible. Minimize the V shapes at the top. 

Thanks


----------



## Brush Hog (May 28, 2008)

> It is definitely for a privacy fence. The neighbor is building a porch on top of his second floor (we are on the water) and we don't want them looking down at us skinny dipping in the pool etc.



TMI my friend

When siting your arborvitae, there are a few special considerations. *First, if you have deer, you may want to choose a different plant.* Consider snow load: their branches are flexible and when arborvitaes are planted where the snow falls off the roof onto them, they can have problems with winter damage. Arborvitaes will also have occasional problems with an insect called red spider mite. This is most common on plants that are near a brick wall or planted under an overhang where they seldom get direct rain. Red spider mites love it hot, dry and dusty. Given those circumstances, they can do considerable damage to an otherwise healthy arborvitae. If you have to plant an arborvitae where those conditions exist, try to make a practice of rinsing the dust off the plant on a regular basis during warm weather. Red spider mites are sucking insects that are so small you can't see them on the foliage. They give a rough, sandy, speckled appearance to arborvitae foliage. If you suspect you might have spider mites, place a sample in a plastic bag and bring it in to a horticulturist at Bachman's for diagnosis and treatment recommendations.

Your location says NE and you live on the water. You have deer but have never seen them. Hope this helps ya out


----------



## memetic (May 28, 2008)

We may get the spider mites I don't know. Yes there are deer a few miles from here but we are in the city. An occasional deer or two will come down now and again (from the hills), but they are at least a few miles from here. Usually if one comes down into the city animal control and the police are on it in minutes. Everything I read about Green Giant says it is pretty much deer proof anyway.

My concern is more about the spacing. I don't want to plant them too close together and chock themselves out. I really want this green wall to be a wall as high as possible. I have done a lot of other arbovitae in the past, but always went with the recommended spacing. Since this is my own place I have the chance to deviate or experiment. I was just hoping someone else did the same before me. My trees arrive in about 10 days. 

Thanks

edit: We don't get much snow. Once in a great while we get a blizzard but it is rare. But, I also read that green giant can take it no problem.


----------



## Brush Hog (May 29, 2008)

Don't worry about planting them to close they get 15-20 ft wide at the bottom. These are less likely to be browsed by deer but I'm not sure there is one deer proof but sounds like your OK in that department. Good luck and start digging


----------



## memetic (May 29, 2008)

I'm going to plant them at 4' OC instead of 5'. We'll see what happens (10 years from now haha). You're probably right that they'll be fine.


----------



## duchesseeyore (May 26, 2013)

*small arborvitae shrubs*

If I don't want mine to get too big (mine are the shorter version, not the green giants), can I plant them 2' apart for a small shrubbery hedge, or will doing this keep the shrubs from doing well at all?

Also, I was wondering what I should put on my shrubs if they get spider mites. Can you put something on them to prevent them from getting the spider mites?

Thanks for any help you can give me anyone!!!


----------



## Grace Tree (May 26, 2013)

I planted a bunch at 5' to screen my neighbors and after 5 years the bottoms still don't touch. If I had it to do all over I'd plant them closer. We have deer that come through every morning and have never touched them. Just make sure they're all giants or the small one will stick out like a jockey in and NBA game.
Phil


----------



## duchesseeyore (May 26, 2013)

Small Wood said:


> I planted a bunch at 5' to screen my neighbors and after 5 years the bottoms still don't touch. If I had it to do all over I'd plant them closer. We have deer that come through every morning and have never touched them. Just make sure they're all giants or the small one will stick out like a jockey in and NBA game.
> Phil



Thank you! Oh! If you happen to know, if one or two grow a teeny bit taller than the others, is it okay to trim these shrubs on the top a bit so they will all be about the same?


----------



## markaritaville (Jan 29, 2018)

memetic said:


> I'm going to plant them at 4' OC instead of 5'. We'll see what happens (10 years from now haha). You're probably right that they'll be fine.



memetic! So you planted at 4 feet and said "We'll see what happens (10 years from now haha)."

Guess what?! its TEN years!! how'd the trees turn out? Can you give an early years review?
I am considering doing exactly the same!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 29, 2018)

From my experience of planting hundreds of arborvitae and shearing thousands, if you want a dense wall, plant them so the foliage is touching. On smaller varieties, I cram them in rootball to rootball. Instant privacy. Once the canopies start touching, the branches between the stems begin to die out, so might as well start the process now. 

If you get significant snow, and you want them tall, you should consider tying stems and branches to prevent snow damage. We use arbor tie webbing to tie hedges back together. If you do it early, you'll save yourself grief later.

Although many on here don't like fertilization without soil testing yada yada, I feel that these hedges get so brutalized with shearing, and they usually have a relatively small root ball, the soil should be as fertile as possible to give these trees a good chance. I would suggest yearly fertilization with a slow release.


----------

